# Build a JET ENGINE using only a DRILL, GRINDER and duck tape (NO WELDING)



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

This guy has a lot of crazy ideas/inventions on youtube, & has some guinness world records for some of them.
Pretty much everything he makes is built of scrap & broken microwaves & stuff..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InvF9e5kyjo


..and a jet-powered bicycle


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Propane powered jet bicycle. This guy has a death wish and without brakes or proper crash helmet/clothing, he will end up with severe injuries. A Darwin Award candidate for sure. 

Not exactly "frugal" in the sense of the meaning, but a experiment with weighing the consequences,
similar to the flying squirrel suit that the guy was trying to pitch on Dragon's Den on one episode. He claimed it would
work as a parachute/paraglider at much higher air speeds as well.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

carverman said:


> A Darwin Award candidate for sure.


Carverman, I don't think you can win a Darwin Award if you've already reproduced.
He already has a kid (and built the world's fastest stroller).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

wrong thread i think. This should be under a new section, Assisted Dying.

this dude is not going to have an accident. He is going to blow himself into fiery barbecued little bits when he hits a rock, drops the bike & the contraption explodes.

there are spec-built motorcycles that conform to Minister of Transport licensing requirements, which one can buy cheaper 2nd hand than what one would pay to build a flying coffin like this thing.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm sure the bicycle wasn't meant for commuting or anything; it was just one of many extreme projects made for entertainment purposes only.

He built it out of his mother's old bicycle and made a combustion chamber by welding metal plate together and hydroforming it using his neighbour's pressure washer; I'd say it's frugal.

He scavenges a lot of the parts from a junk-yard.

The guy has no training in engineering but does seem to have a knack for it. He was a plumber but quit his job when the YouTube vids started paying better.

Lots of examples of how to macgyver something together on the cheap, (not just the type of demos of the end product above).

There are lots of vids showing how he builds the stuff; I at least found it an entertaining way to kill a few hours.
___

On a side note, I recently saw two people riding through my small town on the side streets (no doubt to avoid official attention) on bicycles rigged up with 2-stroke chainsaw motors. quite noisy, but I bet they were pretty cheap on gas


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

mrPPincer here is a shot of my Norco bike with a Chinese 2 stroke engine conversion.Supposed to be good for over 100 MPG.

The bike cost $70 (used) and the motor kit $325 (new). A lot of fun and cheap transportation for the money. No registration required.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> wrong thread i think. This should be under a new section, Assisted Dying.
> 
> this dude is not going to have an accident. He is going to blow himself into fiery barbecued little bits when he hits a rock, drops the bike & the contraption explodes.
> 
> there are spec-built motorcycles that conform to Minister of Transport licensing requirements, which one can buy cheaper 2nd hand than what one would pay to build a flying coffin like this thing.


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Where is the sense of adventure? 

No body is claiming any of this is from a sensible mind. its a teenage boy's mind, who craves for
adventure and excitement. It's not a case of buying ready made..anybody can do that..it's building weird ideas from scratch.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Rusty, nice! Inspiring!

the two folks that were driving through town had something much cruder and more visible rigged up, they each had small jerry cans behind the back seat.



Rusty O'Toole said:


> View attachment 9841


Looks really professionally rigged up, you'd hardly know it was gas-powered just by looking at it.

I have an old chrome-moly double-butted frame bike in the basemement that I could be using to take the trails cross country..

could go crazy distances on next to nothing.
could even rig it up to run on alcohol easily enough maybe; more expensive, but cleaner.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

The jury rigged pram is neat, not practical but certainly neat and probably somewhat safer than the motorized skate boards.
Or bar stools..or how about this? You can arrive for lunch where ever you go. 

https://www.google.ca/?ion=1&espv=2#q=youtube motorized picnic table


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

heh nice, a little bit of fun, plus you don't have to pick up the picnic table up to move it around when it's lawn mowing time, just fire it up and go.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

at least one can say that no forests had to die to build these machines

i *was* going to say the baby pram is child abuse. It's dangerous driving. Shaking a baby to death. Possible intent to kill.

i *was* going to say the child welfare authorities should get this bipolar dude out of the house where minors are living. Probation. Detox. No unsupervised visits with child or children until he certifiably sobers up. 

but then i saw it was only a doll in the contraption :biggrin:

PS it's duct tape not duck tape




.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> but then i saw it was only a doll in the contraption :biggrin:


That's right 



humble_pie said:


> PS it's duct tape not duck tape


That's right, very observant of you h_p :applause:, but you'll have to take it up with mr. Furze if you have issues with the spelling because what you see is a copy/paste of the title of the first You-Tube video.

Maybe that's how they spell it over in eng-lund


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

All I could think of while watching this video was THIS video


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

I can just imagine all the tickets I'd get if I rode that bike here in canada.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I think that's more of a rocket engine than a jet engine.

Thought there are youtube videos of people building real turbine engines from scrap parts. Usually the turbocharger spool from old cars.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

In other news, Forbes released top YouTube stars of 2015 earn multi-millions uploading video game commentary and makeup tips

He might be on to something here


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Admit it though guys..............engines and speed..........there ain't nothing like it.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> He might be on to something here


Yeah m3s, this guy's apparently been doing this since 2006 (maybe not as many followers as some of those youtube video gamers but I think he's doing ok).
This could as easily be an early retirement thread as a frugality one.
___



nobleea said:


> I think that's more of a rocket engine than a jet engine.
> 
> Thought there are youtube videos of people building real turbine engines from scrap parts. Usually the turbocharger spool from old cars.


I don't know anything about jet engines, but he does build different kinds.

The first link, the one where he builds a cheap duct-tape version of the turbo jet engine in his BBQ, is a different kind than the giant pulse jet engine that he attatched to his mom's old shopping bicycle.

(The first one, the one the thread was named from is only a link, not an inserted vid, because you can only insert one per post).
___

How to build a TURBOJET ENGINE (2013)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> (maybe not as many followers as some of those youtube video gamers but I think he's doing ok).
> This could as easily be an early retirement thread as a frugality one.


Nearly 3m subs, +200k subs this week, top 500 subbed channel on youtube.

Yea I doubt he really needs to dig through the scrap yard for turbos.

He might not be making millions a year, but a bet he's pocketed millions since 2006


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

The closest thing to a rocket engine in our house was last night when one of my formerly good old pressure cookers decided to have a gasket failure.

It was cooking baked beans at the time and the thing decided to fail on the side pointed to the back of the stove.

The steam jet pushed the pot off the stove, whereby it tipped over and landed upside down on the floor in front of the stove.

Once inverted that guaranteed a ready supply of still boiling beans to be ejected thorough the area where the gasket had pulled beck. 

It sprayed a wet steam and sugar and bean fibre mix for about 15', coating a good part of the kitchen table, which I had just set with the breakfast dishes.

It was a short run. 

All of the spraying was over in under 15 seconds. 

I guess I am not made for the youtube age, because I ducked for cover, rather than whipping out my phone to shoot the video of this things antics.

The first round of clean up took more than one hour, and I am sure we will be wiping down sugar and bean bit contaminated surfaces as we find then for many weeks to come


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's not surprising that Colin Furze gets viewed a lot. His videos are special. 

some folks might like the lunatic flames & the speed mania, but those aren't the phenomena i focus on.

look at the quality of the machine parts Furze is fabricating from scratch in the turbo engine video. They - the one-of-a-kind parts that he improvises, designs & builds as he goes along - are magnificent. He's a sculptor. Those creations are works of art.

.



mrPPincer said:


> How to build a TURBOJET ENGINE (2013)


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Nearly *3m subs*, +200k subs this week, top 500 subbed channel on youtube.
> 
> Yea I doubt he really needs to dig through the scrap yard for turbos.
> 
> He might not be making millions a year, but a bet he's pocketed millions since 2006


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a lot of really dangerous stuff on Youtube. Here's one that a metalworker friend of mine showed me. Build your own welder/metal melter (using parts from an old microwave oven). An *insanely* bad idea playing with a transformer connected to mains. Additionally the fumes from galvanized/zinc metal and other things can kill you... at least there are some warnings in the video.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah I've seen a couple of this guy's videos before too.

I have one of the frenel lenses you see in this vid in my basement, was simple to pull out at the local scrap electonics depot, just needed a philips screwdriver and undid a couple screws.

Have yet to build the frame and cook stuff with it.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

btw, forgot to mention, the frenel lense in the above vid, cool as it is, is obsolete tech, they don't make them anymore, so every one that goes into the scrap heap is one less in the world, just sayin'

They're free now, but eventually they'll be virtually impossible to get.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Looks something from the Wile E. Coyote School of Engineering.

Looks more like a rocket than a true jet engine.

Not at all clear how much real thrust he is getting out of this, as opposed to an impressive visual effect.

Since it is fueled by a propane cylinder, why not just strap a Tiger torch to your bike, instead of spending hours machining some dangerous home-made device?


----------

